# info on Mexican cities



## jammeing (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi there. I am a Caribbean national from the island of Trinidad and Tobago. I have been offered a teaching job in two cities here in Mexico, in both Guadalajara and Veracruz city. My advice is, which of these cities are better in terms of?:

a. friendliness of the people from that region
b. more interesting folks
c. safety level
d. cost of living

Waiting for advice from knowledgeable Mexico travellers before I make a decision. Thanks alot. Axel.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Just flip a coin, both cities are great!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Just flip a coin, both cities are great!


But rather different from each other, wouldn't you agree, Gary? I think the OP would like some details about the good and bad points of each one.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will find Mexico a friendly place, no matter which city you choose. However, you might enjoy the climate and variety of Guadalajara a pleasant change from your usual haunts. It is a beautiful major city with many parks, interesting neighborhoods and everything you can imagine in a world-class city/metro area of about 6 million people. It is also an ideal spot to travel from, if you wish to see the rest of Mexico.
Costs and safety are what you make of them, as anywhere else in the world. We always feel comfortable in Guadalajara; just an hour north of us.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Being from Jamaica you might like the weather in the second largest city in Mexico ( 4.5 million pop.)
but I think you will enjoy Veracruz at 1 /2 million folks better, the cities location and music scene better.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I haven't found Mexico to be a friendler place than any other country I've spent time in. Nor do I find it unfriendly. I think most people will find Veracruz boring in comparison to Guadalajara. It's really an apples to oranges comparison. Most expats I'm familiar with who've visited Veracruz haven't liked it. I've enjoyed my many visits there and elsewhere in the state, however. From an income-earning standpoint I'm thinking Guadalajara would be better, but you have the offers in front of you and can make that determination. I've found Veracruz (city) to be very different than many other parts of the country. People tend to be blunt, assertive, live hard and play hard - from what I've experienced. Best of luck.


----------



## mexhapati (Nov 29, 2012)

the climate and proximity to central mexico would probably make me favor Guadalajara


----------

